# German Christmas markets...



## Capt Lightning (Nov 28, 2016)

We're in the process of packing our bags in preparation for  our holiday to Germany.  We hope to see up to six markets and hopefully, we might find something different to bring back with us.  I've bought nearly all our kitchenware in Germany - Henckels knives, WMF cutlery etc..  Dianne also wants to look for some new clothes and we've usually found a better selection in Germany and the Netherlands.

I'm busy for the next couple of days so I'll be back on this board in a couple of weeks.  I might even have a few photos.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 28, 2016)

Capt.  Good luck on your shopping trip.  The Germans make good  stuff.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 28, 2016)

Have fun shopping. Bring me something!


----------



## Bee (Nov 28, 2016)

Enjoy your trip Capt and the Christmas markets.

I am spending Christmas and the New Year in Belgium where I too am looking forward to the Christmas markets there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2016)

Hope you and your wife get to buy a lot of nice things, how exciting, have fun!


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 28, 2016)

When my sister lived in Germany, with her army stationed husband, she used to rave about the Christmas markets.  She sent us all the most marvelous ornaments. They sounded like so much fun!  Not sure I could be on my feet that long but it would be great to visit once.  Envy, envy - have a spectacular time!


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2016)

I've always wanted to visit the Christmas markets.  Maybe one of these days....  Have fun!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 28, 2016)

Sounds like a fun trip, Capt. Take lots of pictures!


----------

